# High End cosmetics newbie here!



## Olivia Daroza (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi everyone! I started getting REALLY into cosmetics (aka addicted as im sure many of u can relate) about 6-8 months ago. I went from only buying the cheap necessities to taking my makeup, skin and haircare routine much more seriously and now it's become a new (and very expensive) hobby! Good thing im not alone! Looking forward to sharing with u all!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2015)

Welcome to Specktra, @Olivia Daroza !


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 22, 2015)

Welcome! !!!!


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

